# Free High School - College - Professional Team Scarf Pattern - Knit



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Want to make a scarf in your high school, college or pro team colors? Want it a quick knit that you can get done in just a couple hours? Want it FREE? Here you go!

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/team-sports-scarf/11860


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Going to do this in black and red, my granddaughter's school colors. Thanks!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I am unable to get the Free Team Scarf Pattern- Knit. I have tried everything and all that comes up is the gauge , needle size and Materials, etc. No instructions. I would love to make this for my Grandsons since they have just started college. 
Thanks


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

You need to click on "Add Pattern to Cart". Then just go to your "Cart" at then "Add to My Library." At that point you can download and it will saved for you in Craftsy forever! Don't worry about having misplaced patterns - it'll always be there. Please let me know if you're still having difficulties after trying that


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you. It worked. Now all I have to do is get my yarn.

Oldies


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea!!! So glad you were able to get it to download. I think I've made just about every team color scarf there is so if you have any color questions just let me know


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How kind to offer a freebie, its a lovely scarf, thank you


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Yea!!! So glad you were able to get it to download. I think I've made just about every team color scarf there is so if you have any color questions just let me know


Well Stella, that was smart keeping a list of teams and their colors. So often I have to do a search to find shades of the colors because there are so many.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> StellasKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Yea!!! So glad you were able to get it to download. I think I've made just about every team color scarf there is so if you have any color questions just let me know
> ...


It was a LOT of trial and error but I think I have most of them down now so if anyone needs suggestions for team colors just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone that downloaded the pattern for my team scarf! It's fun to see all the variations


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Such a wonderful response. Glad everyone's enjoying the pattern!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! What a nice scarf! So nice of you to offer it free! Thank you!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Made a bunch for Sandy Hook Elementary. By the time I got to the last one they said not to send any more because they were inundated with donations and were not accepting any more. Will donate them here locally this winter for needy people.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oldies said:


> Made a bunch for Sandy Hook Elementary. By the time I got to the last one they said not to send any more because they were inundated with donations and were not accepting any more. Will donate them here locally this winter for needy people.


yeah, I heard that too. The just got inundated with scarves. Glad to hear you'll donate your excess!


----------

